# MXL price opinions...interest



## psnally (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi--

I have a 61cm MXL in very good condition with full 9 speed veloce. It fits me perfectly, but it is much too much bike for me. I feel terribly only riding it 10-20 miles a week, and have decided to let it go to a better home. It is a 99 and is the dark blue metallic finish. From the research I have done, 1500 sounds like a good number---any opinions/anyone interested? thanks--


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*great deal , fair price*

interested

send pm

first post...

hmmmmmmmm

shoulda been better with my due diligence


----------

